# PC BugDoctor



## Elaine5645 (Jun 14, 2004)

I have just downloaded PC Bugdoctor and it says I have a bunch of errors, which it can repair for me! Has anyone used it and how safe is it to use?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi,

I now nothing about most of those programs, but take heed to the wind.....if there is a program that finds your errors free and offers to fix them if you BUY their program.....then be very careful. My personal opinion would be to not buy it. There are just too many free programs out there that can fix anything that is wrong with your computer. By the way, what errors did it find?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I would stay away from it.
It say's a feee scan but then your find out it is not free because it will not fix anything till you buy it.

Worse yet is it cost alot of money

http://www.pcbugdoctor.com/register.html

30 Day Unlock Key - $39.99 One time fee
One Year Unlock Key - $59.95
Lifetime License - $129.95

What a ripoff.

----------------------

Try these free programs.

RegSeeker
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/regseeker.html

RegClean
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,4666,00.asp


----------



## Jazz402 (Jun 15, 2004)

I have Bug Dr, and as far as i am concerned it is not worth the money if you have to pay for it ..unless you can have a free trial for about 2 wks, All it does in its showing of errors is fix missing short cuts .. but the very funny thing is it repeats the same short-cut that were just repaired as needing to be repaired again.... I would not recommend this software .. I do not feel it accomplishes anything beneficial to the system ..... if I am wrong pls let me know ..thanks Jazz402


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Jazz402,

No you are not wrong. I downloaded the free spysweeper or some long ago and it was telling me all these things but it would not fix anything either. I have adaware, spybot, norton win doctor and they all came up clean.

So I knew that what it found was just a front to make you think it found something so you buy it. Boy would I be really mad if I had paid to fix what it found to find out every thing was ok to start with. 

By the way Jazz402, Welcome to TSG


----------



## Elaine5645 (Jun 14, 2004)

My thank's to all who replied to my query about PCBugdoctor, I figured it might be a rip-off but just wanted to make sure.
Elaine 5645


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your very welcome Elaine5645.


----------



## stuguy (Nov 3, 2004)

here's a warning to anyone about maximum software and their programs. My sister just had her bank account tapped by maximum software and charged her 3 times at $59.95 each for pc bug doctor and she never intiated anything! They're scam artists. Unfortunatley for them, she's military and she's gotten a military judge involved. oh boy is maximum software going to pay for that mistake. 
So let it be known... 
MAXIMUM SOFTWARE IS NOT LEGIT!!!!!!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

stuguy,

Welcome to TSG 

Hey great to hear. Let us know the out come.


----------



## stuguy (Nov 3, 2004)

They use an AOL address for their billing department. What's up with that? No phone number to contact them, and so far their "tech support" plays stupid. Definitely a scam. Not so good for them. I've made it a personal campaign to thrash their name across the internet.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow thanks for the added info stuguy.


----------



## iSpec (Nov 4, 2004)

Well, if you look at the so-called quotes from 'happy customers' it's pretty obvious that you're getting fooled around...


----------



## Chil (Jun 12, 2005)

I have been chasing PC BUG DOCTOR for two weeks for a refund! The software didn't download properly ....... guess what -- no reply to my daily e-mails.I downloaded it as I really needed to get a piece of work finished. I have written to VISA to see what they can do. growl


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi...I always stay away from online scans that promises to fix anything..
Far better to d/load a program that you can make a backup for,before you remove something that may be neede for your system to run.....Did it once not again..


----------



## Chil (Jun 12, 2005)

After two weeks of e-mails, I received this today: 

At your request, a refund for the PC Bug Doctor from Maximum Software has been processed.

***************************************************************

Please note there may be a time lag between the authorization and the settlement of a transaction. This means that all debits and credits will accumulate into a "batch" every 24 hours and are then settled as a "group".

When a batch is submitted, our payment-enabled Web server connects with the acquiring processor to finalize the transaction and transfer monies to your bank. This process usually takes 3-5 days but can take up to 14 days depending upon your credit card company.

It is of our best interest, and our guarantee to settle all disputes and refunds in a timely and efficient manner. We value you as customer, therefore if you require further assistance in this matter, please don't hesitate to contact us, and we will do everything in our ability to satisfy your transaction with us.

Thank you,

Billing/Support
Maximum Publishing, LLC
MaximumSoftwaresupport.com
http://www.pcbugdoctor.com
http://www.spywaresnooper.com/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to hear Chil.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Yea, you got the cash ...Finally........... :up:


----------



## yackydon (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow, 
Never heard such negative nonsense to such a fine program. Guess it's if you haven't tried it, don't knock it. I bought the PC Bugdoctor program in 2003 got a CD from Maximum Software worth more than the 129.99 cost mentioned in this forum. It has Internet PRo on it and Say n Send email program along with 3 other programs that were well worth what I purchased it. Of course I was lucky enough to get in on the program when it was not that expensive I suppose. But I am sure the 129 expense includes the Maximum Software CD which is worth every penny. I see the new programs of NO Adware and Error Nuker online now that are suppose to be the top sellers out there now. I downloaded them both and ran them, then ran my Bug Doctor against them and it was better than both. I just came online to find out how I could add PC BugDoctor to my advertisements on clickbank. Hehehehe and was surprised to run into all the negative publicity. Anyway it's a great program and the CD that comes with it with the 5 extra programs is well worth the 129 bucks. Thank YOU!!!!!! I am going to add it to my line of software sales, if Maximum Software will accept it. Later Folks. 

yackydon


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Rogue/Suspect Anti-Spyware Products & Web Sites http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm

Bugdoctor is not on there list so guess it is not bad. But that Maximum Software does sell other bad software.

Spyware Snooper

Domains:
spywaresnooper.com
maximumsoftware.com

false positives work as goad to purchase

I think you just maybe came from that site to post about it and spam tsg.


----------



## prophoto (Feb 23, 2006)

PC Bug Doctor uses scare tactics and puts malware on your system to entice you to buy it. It's not worth a "hoot". Stay away from it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks prophoto.


----------



## prophoto (Feb 23, 2006)

you are very welcome


----------



## yackydon (Apr 14, 2006)

hewee and prophoto,

This will be my last reply to anything about the bugdoctor. As I said before I have had the program since 2003 and obtained it for less than the 129 dollar price now. But the programs I have used for the last three years have given me 0, Zero, nilch, no, problems. 
With the Say n Send program, my children and friends get a kick out of the voice emails. 
The speed of my computer was slower than crap, but with the Internet Pro program it now runs smooth. Thanks again and so long. I actually came on here to see why Elaine was having problems with the program. I was amazed at how much negativity is on this site. It has been a pleasure chatting at you folks. Thanks for the info on the Malware. I am sure that after three more years it will show up somewhere on my computer. Hasn't shown up in the first three years. Guess I was lucky enough to get the program before Malware and Adware and Spyware became words I needed to worry about. Anyway my computer runs fine and I can get rid of all the crap I don't want on here with the combo of the pcbugdoctor and the IntelPro. Wish you all the best. I am not trying to sell anyone this program. I was just responding to the negativity of a program that has worked for me and is not on any of the SpywareWarriors negative lists. 

Thanks again, 

Yackydon:up:


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Spyware warrior rogue list only lists rogue & scam anti spyware & antivirus programs 

pcbug doctor alleges to be a registry cleaner or tune up tool so it wouldn''t be listed anway 

Just because a program IS NOT listed at Spyware warrior doesn't make it a good program 

They deal with one section of the scumware programs only


----------

